
How to Rands - BerislavLopac
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/how-to-rands/
======
gregmac
The title doesn't really explain, but this is basically an introduction an
engineer-turned-manager (Rands, aka Michael Lopp [1] - currently VP
Engineering at Slack) is giving to a new employee.

It's what you wish your manager sent you the first day you started working,
and if you have people that report to you, should inspire you to at least
think about what you would say to and how you currently act with them.

Worth a read.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rands](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rands)

